# Big or Little Dish Required?



## colebert (Aug 20, 2007)

_Galaxy G3C Frequency: 1176.75 Transponder: 14 Polarity: Vert/Even. _

I can't figure out if that requires a big C-band dish or a smaller 30" dish.

Can someone help me out?


----------



## brettbolt (Feb 22, 2006)

colebert said:


> _Galaxy G3C Frequency: 1176.75 Transponder: 14 Polarity: Vert/Even. _
> 
> I can't figure out if that requires a big C-band dish or a smaller 30" dish.
> 
> Can someone help me out?


I did a google search for 'Galaxy G3C Frequency: 1176.75' and came up with a site featuring Oaklawn Horse racing.

G3C has frequencies ranging from 3720 to 4167. However, my best guess for the frequency is that they meant 5150-1176.75 = 3973.25. There is a transponder #14 Vertical at 3974 MHz listed in the lyngsat.com database, which is close enough to 3973.25.

I just checked on my 10 foot C-Band dish and there is not currently a signal at that frequency. I don't know for sure if it will be receivable on a 30" dish, but I don't think its likely.

Do you know when the next scheduled transmission is? Then I can check it again.


----------



## colebert (Aug 20, 2007)

Beginning approximately one hour prior to post on race days. Which is noon to 5pm on Saturdays and 1230pm to 530pm (approx) on Sun, Thursday, and Friday.

I really tried to do some homework before posting. I know that C band freqs are and I checked Lyngsat, but I couldn't figure it out.

I was thinking since I don't get HRTV on D* that I could maybe get a 3ft dish and an FTA receiver and pull that feed in.




Thanks!


----------



## colebert (Aug 20, 2007)

Also, I was hoping the the typo was that they left out a digit. As in 11*9*76.75 which roughly approximates TP14 on the KU part of the bird.

And Racetrack TV is on that bird on TP18 in the KU part.

But also that "Roberts Communications Feeds" in the C band (TPs 10-14) is the same company that owns RTV.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

According to this page, those are C-band signals (i.e., big dish), and they are also encrypted, so you wouldn't be able to get them anyway.


----------



## brettbolt (Feb 22, 2006)

colebert said:


> Beginning approximately one hour prior to post on race days. Which is noon to 5pm on Saturdays and 1230pm to 530pm (approx) on Sun, Thursday, and Friday.
> 
> I really tried to do some homework before posting. I know that C band freqs are and I checked Lyngsat, but I couldn't figure it out.
> 
> ...


Which time zone is it in? I'll look for it tomorrow (Sunday).

As to whether or not it is encrypted, it probably is like 75% of Cband.  However, I saw a banner screen (not-encrypted) for "Roberts Communications" on some of the nearby transponders.


----------



## colebert (Aug 20, 2007)

Central time.

Thanks!


----------



## brettbolt (Feb 22, 2006)

On G3C there is a channel with the racing schedule on 3907V. 

Actual racing is shown on 3987V (not encrypted). Comes in great on a 10 foot mesh dish. I dont know the minimum dish size required for reception.


----------



## colebert (Aug 20, 2007)

So it was the Oaklawn feed?


----------



## brettbolt (Feb 22, 2006)

colebert said:


> So it was the Oaklawn feed?


No, it was Rideau Carleton Raceway on Sunday.

At 3:30 PM Pacific Time today (Monday) it's showing harness racing from Northfield Park.

However, I'm not sure if I've got it on the correct frequency. But I did a 'Blind Scan' and thats the only racing channel. The other channel shows the racing schedule 24/7.


----------

